# My first wedding coming up in a month



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh My a 3 month old photographer doing a whole wedding OH NO!!!!!!!!

It's the end of the world!!!!!!

I feel the hate coming on, However, I also feel the love of getting money getting close and the new d700 and fisheye lens coming... ahahaha I love how photography makes money appear 

I have seven weddings so far set up. I want money money money. I'm trying to figure out what else you can charge for.

I currently charge for a custom 20 page book with a custom front cover, invitations, and thank you cards.

What else is a way you guys get money out of your clients?

Also, when you guys are allowed to use flash, do you guys set up lights by the alter or do you guys just use one camera flash. I hate putting my flash on my camera.

Also, how much are you guys in the front doing the shooting while the actual wedding is happening. I do not have a 70 200. I will by my third wedding, so for right now I'm going to have to make a fool of my self and get in the front. Sucks!

I know no one should shoot a wedding three months in, however, when you have alot of people asking you to and they have alot of money. It's hard to say no. I also shoot five times a week, I'm not intimidated at all by a wedding. Am I the best photographer in the world. No but I'm plenty good enough to compete in my market. 

Any help is appreciated, if you want to tell me I should wait twenty years before I shoot a wedding, thanks but this wedding is buying me a d700 and the fish eye I want, so stick that advice up your butt. 

If you have real advice, Awesome and thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

Are there seriously photographers out there shooting weddings with this attitude?

  Whatever your motivation, passion, and drive is for shooting, it will show through in your results. If you're in this because you love taking pictures and being a part of the most important day of peoples lives- that's what will show though in your work.
    If you're doing it to get as much money out of people as you can, not really giving a crap about how you do it, that will show too.


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

Seriously you want to know how to gouge your potential clients? :lmao: And they say people arent honest any more. 

Only advice I have for you is rent a lens like the 70 - 200mm for this wedding. Im sure you can come up with that cash since its not that much and pray that no one ever finds your posts like this.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

aayria, Your not very bright. You made the assumption that since I posted asking the question that I did that all I am concerned with is making money. That in incorrect and only a person who gives little thought to what they are anaylizing would make that judgement. I would like to know how I can make more money. I never said I don't like what I do or what ever else lead you think like a " i don't know a nice word for an idiot but if there is one put it here"

Who said anyone doesn't give a crap about what their doing. quit making dumb judgments  and try to do something productive. If you want to help out, help out. If you want to make assumptions off of a post do that too, but it's stupid and you could use your time to learn a new technique or something.

"If you're in this because you love taking pictures and being a part of the most important day of peoples lives- that's what will show though in your work."

Not true, what determines your work is how much you prepare. If you love photography and want to be apart of someoes big day, that is not going to make their pictures awesome.

What will make their pictures awesome is if you prepare and take good photos by practicing for the enviroment you will be in.

Now if you have anything worth saying, say it. If your going to come on my thread and make alot of assumption about how my work isn't going to show through because I asked a question how can I make more money then go give someone else advice. i'm looking for advice from people who are intelligent. 

Sorry if I sound like a douche, but you made some wild judgements and your claims is completely wrong


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on renting the lense, I really should do that, because I really don't like the thought of being up in the front.


I don't think my clients would hate this post. I'm sure they know I like money, I charge high. And I'm only asking for more ideas to make money. If people like my service then they may want me to do more things for them.


----------



## JackSellers16 (Jun 24, 2010)

well said :lmao:


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> I have seven weddings so far set up.* I want money money money*. I'm trying to figure out what else you can charge for.
> 
> I currently charge for a custom 20 page book with a custom front cover, invitations, and thank you cards.
> 
> ...



  I apologize if I've misjudged your intentions.. but how else would you expect somebody to interpret your words after what you've posted?:thumbup:


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm gonna say your first wedding is gonna be followed shortly by a first divorce.

Oh, wait, you're the photographer?


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> I'm gonna say your first wedding is gonna be followed shortly by a first divorce.
> 
> Oh, wait, you're the photographer?



I just about spit out my coffee laughing so hard


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

I expect people to say....

I make money from doing this and that.

I asked about how can I make more money. You are acting as though wanting to make as much money off of a client is a bad thing. 

 Business is about making as much money as possible. Photography is one of my passions. I want to make alot of money with it. There is nothing wrong with that. There may be to some people. Thats cool, but to me it is my business and just so happens that I like it too.

If I came across looking money hungry, I am. If you are not. Cool.

However me being money hungry or not being money hungry does not effect my picture taking skills. Practice and knowledge do.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

erose86 said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > I sound like a douche
> ...



Nice


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

To provide a bit of perspective.. I heard it put really well on another photographer's blog.  He said to remember that we are not in this buisiness to squeeze as much money as we can from our customers. We are not used car salesman. We are in this to provide a service for them and to help them get the most out of US. Not the other way around.

   Buisiness ethics are just as important, if not more so, than buisiness profit.


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

^^^
:cheer:erose86


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok Seth, lets assume your intentions are good and altruistic not just about money. Go back and re-read how you posted your questions. To the average reader your coming across as the money hungry douche. *NOT* saying you are just that your question/post came across as such. Now if this wasnt your intent fine. My advice is rent your lens, scout your venue, get a list of required poses/shots from the B&G and their family. If they are paying for it fine, if their parents are paying for it who knows they might want the godparents and kids to have pictures might want one with grandkids etc. You are right that being prepaired is PART of the key to success. *ATTITUDE* is another part. Dont forget that.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Your not getting this at all....

I'm asking for what else I can offer to make as much money as possible.
I am here to provide a service and help them get as much as possible, by doing that I need to see what else can I offer. Your statements helps me out

Do you get that. I'm asking what else I can offer, do you know of anything or not? Or are you on my thread for the heck of it. I'm confused why you are adding so many replies and none of the replies you are adding are answering what other services can I charge for or the other questions that I have in my original post.

If your going to keep responding, answer one of my questions. You can do it.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

Straight up, dude, if you're looking at your first wedding this way, you're not going to be in high demand in the future. 

Your first outing won't be great, I'm guessing. It will be good, but not the work of a pro who's been doing it for twenty years. People are going to look around and realize they could have done a lot better for what they paid and they'll tell their friends and friends friends.

Show some modesty.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

The reason you aren't getting the replies you were looking for, is because you gave everybody a pretty bad impression of why you're asking in the first place. 

  Putting the presumed attitude you've portrayed aside.. a good place to start is with the professional printing company you've established a relationship with.  They often have several things they offer that maybe you hadn't considered making a part of your packages.  Another thing to consider is a simple videography service, in a personalized DvD case with your work on the cover. if you can get a second shooter to carry a video camera around. You're making so much money anyway, what's the cost of a decent pro-sumer camera or rental matter to you? 

  Don't forget to keep documentation for tax purposes. The pro-lab isn't charging tax on their prints or other services because it's assumed that you include the necessary tax information to the state as a part of your buisiness.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

Photo books for the parents/grandparents.  Gallery wraps are big these days. Of course your negatives/files should you wish to part with them. An online gallery where friends can go and order prints from. 

Mpix.com - Create wedding and engagement prints, invitations, books, albums, and more from your digital photos


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.
There are companies you can link your website to for plates, glasses, mugs, t-shirts for the wedding pictures, usually as a comission.
You usually get better results if you show couples the pictures and they order prints through you.
Take the engagement photos
Discounts for personal portraits from those of the wedding party.
Really this might be better posted in the business "shop talk" section where the experienced photogs can address this. You'll get this reaction in the beginners forum because without seeing your work we can only assume your quality is 3 months and to us with the same 3 months experience that is not wedding photgraphy quality.
Just my opinion.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> Straight up, dude, if you're looking at your first wedding this way, you're not going to be in high demand in the future.
> 
> Your first outing won't be great, I'm guessing. It will be good, but not the work of a pro who's been doing it for twenty years. People are going to look around and realize they could have done a lot better for what they paid and they'll tell their friends and friends friends.
> 
> Show some modesty.



I don't know if I would agree. No offense but I've been at this for three months. I've got a job with news star, which is my news paper company. I beat several "PRO" who applied. I charge 3 grand for my starting wedding package and I've got seven wedding sessions booked. Every client I have ever had has loved their photos. Also, from every session I do I end up getting more clients off of people recommendations. I am only advertised by word of mouth.

I think that since I appeared money hungry, people want to hate. Thats fine. The fact is I'm not the best photographer, however, I charge more than every body but one in my city and people are choosing me over the "big names" in my town.

You want to "get back at me" and say your not going to get clients in the future, but you have no proof to say that. And all because I asked what other services I can charge for.

Asking what other services I can offer to make as much money as possible from my client is not a bad thing. What ever I do, I do it to the best that I can and most the time do it better than the people around me. Not always, but I try. I'll learn alot from this wedding. It want be the best, but I'll be able to make my customers happy with art and I'll most likely get more clients off of it. It has not failed me yet.

At three months most people would not have had seven people want them to do their wedding or got a job from there news paper The reason I do is because I have worked 12 hours a day at watching tutorials on photoshop from people on lynda.com. I read and read and read. It is obvious with my pictures. At three months people don't get the business I get.

My hard work has payed off and I am lucky enough to have five days out of the week booked with my clients. I have been very sucsessful for three months and will only get better and better with time. I sound arrogant, but I'm being portrayed as I can not handle such an event, and that is nonsense. If my skills were not up to par, i would have too look through my calender searching for a spot when someone messages me for a session. Again, am I the best, Hell no, but I'm good enough to make a nice living from shooting some people with a camera and thats enough for me. 

SO if you want to hate, hate it up. If you want to help a money hungry 22 year old kid offer some more services, Freaking great, and thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> I expect people to say....
> 
> I make money from doing this and that.
> 
> ...



Get yourself a dye sub printer and studio lights and a backdrop and shoot couples at the evening party, we charge £10 for an 9x6 mounted


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/206249-c-c-how-can-i-improve.html


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Look at all the photos, Look at them good. For three months I'm pretty sure i'm better than 99% of the people who have been taking them for as long as I do.

I'm signed to a record label. I play 4 shows a month. the rest is used to learn learn learn.

It doesn't matter how many days or months someone has been doing something. It's how many hours of those day he spent practicing of studying.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

I would like to see some of your guys work if you would like to post it.

Thanks for the ideas that have been mentioned so far too


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking at your other posts you obviously need to learn to grasp constructive critisicm at the very least. To me you sound like some jackhole 22 year old punk. And for the record just because people are willing to pay your exorbitant prices does not make you that good. It just makes them foolish. Which is sometimes they case with people who think just because something costs more it is better.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally, it's not about what your work looks like. I do agree, that somebody with a talent can take great pictures early on, but that doesn't negate the fact that they will improve with experience. 

  I look at pictures I *LOVED* three months ago, and now I see soft focusses, over processing, and other flaws that really reallyyy ruin the shots for me. Even if other people *LOVED* the work.

   That aside, your attitude is just as important as your work.  It's good that you stand behind what you do with confidence, but there's a fine line between confidence and arrogance, which you came off as jumping wayyyyy to the other side of in this thread.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Look at all the photos, Look at them good. For three months I'm pretty sure i'm better than 99% of the people who have been taking them for as long as I do.
> 
> I'm signed to a record label. I play 4 shows a month. the rest is used to learn learn learn.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many days or months someone has been doing something. It's how many hours of those day he spent practicing of studying.


 
Oh and I call bull****. For someone who spends this many hours of the day studying you think you would know this eh. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/207695-what-f-stop.html


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

First of all, places will give a job to an amateur over a pro because they have to pay a pro like a pro and train him to do what they want. An amateur they can train and pay like an amateur. 

The photos you posted were good. They weren't awesome, they were above average. Unfortunately (or fortunately for you) most people don't know dick about what makes a good photo. 

You remind me a lot of a friend of mine who's a charter fisherman. If I had a dollar for every time he told me he's flat out for the next two months, or that he's filming a show for versus tv or that he's got this awesome trip lined up to Costa Rica and it didn't actually happen, I wouldn't be working right now.

Personally, with your attitude about money, I hope you fail. Why? Because I hate being screwed by arrogant people who don't realize that money isn't the only thing out there. 

So, yes, I guess I am a hater.



mwcfarms said:


> Oh and I call bull****. For someone who spends this many hours of the day studying you think you would know this eh.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/207695-what-f-stop.html



Oh, snap.



SethAlbritton said:


> I would like to see some of your guys work if you would like to post it.



You're a big boy, you can click on my flickr and look. The difference between me and you is that I don't try to sell myself as something I'm not. I know I've got tons of room for improvement. You're going out and charging like your a graduate of Hallmark.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

First of all, I'm not sure Seth that you grasp how important weddings are to people. Unlike almost any other event, this one *can't* be redone if you bugger it up. I'm curious, how much insurance do you carry, and what contract provisions do you provide for lack of performance?

You may well be a talented photographer; my opinion, based on the images linked to earlier in this thread is that you're not quite at the $3000 mark yet, but if your customers say differently, that's what counts. 

I'm also curious as to how much you know about weddings in general. Are you aware of the basic differences between types of ceremonies, and when the 'key' events normally happen in each?  All of this to that in my opinion, you don't seem to have the maturity, knowledge, personal skills or experience to be sole record-keeper for the most important day in a couple's life.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may (and probably will) vary.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the photos, Look at them good. For three months I'm pretty sure i'm better than 99% of the people who have been taking them for as long as I do.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the photos, Look at them good. For three months I'm pretty sure i'm better than 99% of the people who have been taking them for as long as I do.
> ...


 :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:  Well caught!


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Aayria said:
> 
> 
> > Are there seriously photographers out there shooting weddings with this attitude?
> ...



See, this is why I am not a 'pro'. I am quite disappointed in what I see in the OP's opening post.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> See, this is why I am not a 'pro'. I am quite disappointed in what I see in the OP's opening post.




   The OP's post is hardly representative of "pro" photographers.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

Did we just get trolled hard? I think we did.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > See, this is why I am not a 'pro'. I am quite disappointed in what I see in the OP's opening post.
> ...


 
Unfortunately, I think it's a lot more representative of professionals than it should be.  There are two basic groups in the full-time photographer category:  Those that take pictures because they can make money at it and those that make money because they can take photographs.  Sadly, "professional" only means that you make at least part of your income from the job.  NOT that you're actually good at it.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > See, this is why I am not a 'pro'. I am quite disappointed in what I see in the OP's opening post.
> ...



I know quite a few 'pros', and though some are indeed nice people, too many are not.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

photographer sued over wedding photos - Google Search


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

erose86 said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I call bull****. For someone who spends this many hours of the day studying you think you would know this eh.
> ...



   Ditto!


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Aayria said:
> 
> 
> > Petraio Prime said:
> ...




   You can't define "pro photographer" by the people who fail to live up to the standard you believe that title requires.  If you don't like the way people represent professional photography, then it's up to you to show them what it really means through your own professionalism.


----------



## ottor (Jun 24, 2010)

erose86 said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I call bull****. For someone who spends this many hours of the day studying you think you would know this eh.
> ...


 
And that post was just yesterday...??  Appears it's gonna be a 'loooong' learning curve..


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > mwcfarms said:
> ...



and it should be:

what is *an *F-stop


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

Grammar is well at the bottom of the list for necessary professional skills.  Photoshop youtube tutorials first, followed closely by weight lifting for the necessary strength to hold your clients in the air by their ankles and shake any loose change they have left from their pockets before they leave your studio.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Grammar is well at the bottom of the list for necessary professional skills. Photoshop youtube tutorials first, followed closely by weight lifting *for the necessary strength to hold your clients in the air by their ankles and shake any loose change they have left from their pockets before they leave your studio*.


 
  :lmao:     :lmao:     :lmao:     :lmao:     :lmao:   You owe me a new keyboard!!!!


----------



## Romphotog (Jun 24, 2010)

My bro hired 2 photogs for his wedding.  One guy shot video, and some inexperienced 23-25 year old kid shot the photos with a Canon 350D and a telephoto and macro lens.  Well, apparently, the man who was supposed to shoot photos went to do another wedding, and sent his son... and yes, he took the good camera, a 30D and prime lens etc. with him.  Yes, his son watched his dad do it since 15.  No, he was not professional.  The photos were only good IMO.  
Lesson is just make sure the photog you hire shows up unless there is a real good reason why cant, such as his death or alien abduction, death of parent, child, spouse, etc.  If the man says he's booked another wedding and doesnt show up after signing a contract and getting deposit, sue him.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

The whole fact that I like money turns people off. People have said I hope you fail because you want money.

People also said I act like i know it all. If you go back and read you can find it said that I will improve with time. I spend time learning and it is obvious. My work is worth three grand for the cheapest package I offer for weddings. Is it to photographers, Hell no, they say I'm new and They hope I fail. Which is fine, they are not a customer. Some on the site the majority before I told people I like cash says it looks good. Had two say it looks like its from a magazine.

Every morning I wake up to a 1 or more message of someone asking me how much I charge. This is how I know I'm good. I'm not pro. I am not concerned with being pro. I am concerned with enhancing my style. If I enhance my style I make more and more money. the better I get the more people will like my photography. Is the main factor behind that money. YES! My  main passion is traveling so I use photography, because it is easy for money. SHOOT ME! People happen to like my style

Now, The reason why I can get what I want in terms of getting customers is because I have my own style. I have been told my photos look like they could be in a magazine. I think two times on here for my c&c post and all the time in life. They say I love your style. That doesn't mean I'm awesome, but it gets me customers.

When someone loves your style they will pay for it. Someone said if you judge your picture on what actually makes it good your are no good. I think someone one said that one here. thats an opinion. Art is not done one way. I guess I'm example of that. 

Another thing to consider is i've been doing this three months. at around a month and half is when i finally figured out my work flow. From that time on is when I started getting messages asking for my service. 7 in a month in a half is GOOD. You cant act like it isn't. It's obvious you are, but we know thats impressive.

The average photographer makes 34 grand. So far this year i'm averging 21 already if everything works out only on weddings. Thats a month in a half of people emailing. Imagine 12 months. Thats just weddings. thats not counting my job with the paper and my 3 to 5 customers a week.

These kind of numbers are the reason for my confidence. Do not mistake it for arrogance. I've been doing this for three months. In 15 years there is not telling where I will be at. Time allows you to learn and grow. 

As for fstop. I did not ask the question like I would have. I wanted to know what was going up an fstop. aperture fstps were what I did not understand. I can be hated on for that and thats cool. Really amertureish but it didn't effect people wanting me for their weddings. People act as though photography is insanely hard. The truth is it is not. It's tough, but if you have the right teachers your golden. I have had very very good teachers.

Some people like my style, If they like it and want to pay for it. Awesome!!!!. If they love one of your guys style and want to pay for it. YOu know good for you guys and I'm glad someone liked your style.

But hey, if any of you guys have any real advice one what else there is to offer, spit it out. I want to average 50 after taxes. So help me out or lets here the hate, gives me something to do while editing.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

You do realize it's not about us judging how good or bad your work is.  In the photography buisiness you're not just selling your work, you're selling yourself. Your personality, your professionalism, your ATTITUDE.

  If you can make a living off photography that's wonderful. Nobody here wants you to fail. But people are trying to explain to you that as "golden" as everything may seem right now, you are setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## Arch (Jun 24, 2010)

OP: this may sound harsh, but you asked for opinions. I know your main question is how to make more money, so i will answer that question in relation to the evidence i have seen about your skill level.

Want more money off people.. then rob them.

I'm not trying to be a jackass here, but this is what you are effectively doing anyway.
Think of it in other trades apart from photography... you are no different than a 'cowboy builder' who writes contracts to lay professional new driveways, and ends up doing a shoddy job and making off with the money.

Just because this is a photography forum doesn't mean we should all be on 'your side'... I am thinking of the poor couple that realizes when they get their prints through, that many are just not up to scratch... what will they do then, nothing it's too late. 

This isn't to say every couple will have a problem with your work, but with your experience there will come a time and place where you just can't get the results that you should be expected to.

You are going to charge what many seasoned and highly rated pros charge, and yet your knowledge of photography (we will leave aside the massive assumption you have about being weddings being easy) is seemingly poor.

Even the images post you have made here, although fairly good for a beginner, are not on par with what I would expect from a 3k wedding photographer. Therefore, to try and make more money at this stage I think is simply ridiculous.

I'm not saying give up though by any means. I think you should start weddings cheaper and build it up. Try and start too high and you will burn out in more ways than one. Good luck.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, guys my grammar is poor. It took me a couple of time to even spell grammar right. I knew it was getting about time to start bringing the grammar hate out. It had been left unsaid for far to long.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Oh yeah, guys my grammar is poor. It took me a couple of time to even spell grammar right. I knew it was getting about time to start bringing the grammar hate out. It had been left unsaid for far to long.


 

And this is all you get out of this whole thread? Might as well  because somehow I have a sneaky suspicion that unless someone tells you what YOU really want to hear we are wasting our time.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, guys my grammar is poor. It took me a couple of time to even spell grammar right. I knew it was getting about time to start bringing the grammar hate out. It had been left unsaid for far to long.
> ...



Hey guys what do u dink? I done dentistry for a few month now and people is linin up in my wading room! I get 3 grand for da crown! I must be good! Do you guys have any ideas how I can make more money from my patients? Maybe when I have them under sedation I can slightly damage there teeth n make dem break later. Den I get more moneys when dey kum back to get crowns!!


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Arch said:


> OP: this may sound harsh, but you asked for opinions. I know your main question is how to make more money, so i will answer that question in relation to the evidence i have seen about your skill level.
> 
> Want more money off people.. then rob them.
> 
> ...



Your wrong.

You may think work is not up to par. The people who see my work and decide they want to pay three grand know my work is up to their par.

Your not the customer, the customer is who decides if the work is good or is not good. If you like my style then you think my work is good. If you do not like my style then you think my work is bad.

SO if you have seen my portfolio going into the wedding and you get what i showed you in my portfolio, you are happy.

You are not making sense.

Explain to me how a couple will be mad if they get what I have shown them.

If you are trying to say two shooters Megan and seth can not take on a wedding where are your facts, present them. I can deliver what they see in my portfolio. If that is not up to your standard of 3 grand that is not what matters. Art is worth what the people buying think it is worth not what some kid on the photo forum thinks because he's been taking pictures for twenty years and kid who's been doing it three months can get his business.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > OP: this may sound harsh, but you asked for opinions. I know your main question is how to make more money, so i will answer that question in relation to the evidence i have seen about your skill level.
> ...




  Ok.. the gig is up.. There is no way you are actually like  this in real life.  I call trolling!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Oh yeah, guys my grammar is poor. It took me a couple of time to even spell grammar right. I knew it was getting about time to start bringing the grammar hate out. It had been left unsaid for far to long.


 
There's no hate involved (But remember, just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you), but you're undertaking a job where you are going to be dealing closely with the public, and at a time when they're busy, nervous, excited, and Oh, did I mention nervous?  

Do you really think that poor grammar and speech is going to inspire confidence?  Granted you can be a stellar photographer and be illiterate, BUT this is a game where impressions count, and my impression is that your impression is not going to be a good one.

You've bragged several times about how many bookings you're getting.  Great - I'm happy for you, BUT remember that it's fairly common for any new business to have a rush at the onset.  Think back to the last time a new restaurant opened in town.  It was probably busy for the first little while, then business began to taper off, and then it folded.  

Keep in mind that word of mouth is your best advertising, and if, of those seven bookings, at least six are not ecstatic with your work, you'll likely see the flow dry up very quickly.  One negative referral will cancel out twenty positive ones.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > Arch said:
> ...


Yeah, okay, on further reflection, I'm going with Aayria on this...


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

I have to agree that customers are the deciding factor in wedding photography. I dont doubt you have a client base building who approve of your shots.  But its alittle confusing when there are so many wedding photography sites on the internet and you come here for ideas from beginners on how to improve money flow. From all your research you havent went to actual sites and seen what others are doing. See how people who have been in the biz for a while are making money? Really? I do appreciate your confidence in us.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

*

Would you like to share your wedding package. Like what does this $3000 package include? ? ?



*


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> You do realize it's not about us judging how good or bad your work is.  In the photography buisiness you're not just selling your work, you're selling yourself. Your personality, your professionalism, your ATTITUDE.
> 
> If you can make a living off photography that's wonderful. Nobody here wants you to fail. But people are trying to explain to you that as "golden" as everything may seem right now, you are setting yourself up for failure.



Your wrong too!

First explain how.

Secondly last weekend. I went to the puppy pound and took pictures of every dog. Since then I have booked alot of appointments for dogs. Thats not to go oh **** your pro now. Thats to say you know nothing about me but this post and that i asked about f stop. You can judge someone future off that. Come on!

 Enough People like my photography, enough people like my personality, Enough people recommend me to other people. My name is getting around and I'm getting more clients. I am going to be a house hold name in my town, because I am going to keep helping out with charity and helping the pound and other events. I'm also going to tear up every market I can. HOw smart you are will determine how well you can achieve your goals. My goal is to be able to travel. It takes money to do that. I have created my style and people are booking session for it. AWESOME!

If this would have been my market place. I would have ruined it, but it's not a market place for me.

The future is only going to get brighter. I'm going to do what I can to make mine bright. 

So to say that you guys are trying to help me from failing is non sense, your trying to say my work isn't worth 3 grand, "which is wrong, people are paying it gladly and I can deliver what they ask for". You can't say what art is worth. To you it may be trash, to other it may be gold.

I'm probably going to get sued, it's just non sense , what evidence do you have that would make you think I can't deliver what you see every time.

And this is all over, me asking what else can i charge for.  People should try to answer the question, if you don't have the answer keep your two cents. But answers that help would be freaking awesome.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude, I know derrel and big mike may not like me... but those guys are smart and have all kind of advice so I was hoping they may have something to offer

then you have the dudes, saying dont do it, wedding photography is like trying to be an astronaut.

So I cam on here for real advice. I have looked at some. right after I typed this when I started noticing these people didn't have very good advice.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Dude, I know derrel and big mike may not like me... but those guys are smart and have all kind of advice so I was hoping they may have something to offer
> 
> then you have the dudes, saying dont do it, wedding photography is like trying to be an astronaut.
> 
> So I cam on here for real advice. I have looked at some. right after I typed this when I started noticing these people didn't have very good advice.



Dude you will have to tell us what are you charging $3000 for. Lets see what is missing from your package.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

What I decided was to do dramatic bride videos

CinematicBride Wedding Videography - International Award Winning Wedding Videography

Here is what I found. The videos are super lame, but done really well. I'm about to start learning video. This guy emailed me back asking for 8 grand for a three minute wedding music video! Sound like something I'm ready to start learning. 

You have to remember clients are who determine if price is good or not. In time I will be able to make a video that can bring in some extra at a wedding.

I'm not trolling, it's just annoying, when people tell your going to fail in the future because you've been doing this three months and people want to pay me more than what you could get for you photography. 

Just because I ask alot for my "lame" art and get it doesn't mean I'm going to fail. Your opinion of my art is not how everyone else in my city feels. So to say I'm going to fail, you should expect me asking for facts to support your wild claims.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> What I decided was to do dramatic bride videos
> 
> CinematicBride Wedding Videography - International Award Winning Wedding Videography
> 
> ...




  You seem to be projecting quite a bit.

  Fact #1 ) Nobody has said you're going to fail because you've only done this three months.

  Fact #2) Nobody has said your art is "lame."

  Fact #3) Nobody has made "wild claims."

Actually, if you go back just a few posts, you'll see that somebody flat out told you they thought you should go ahead with the wedding.. But robbing people is not the way to do it.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> What I decided was to do dramatic bride videos
> 
> CinematicBride Wedding Videography - International Award Winning Wedding Videography
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, I do not know anything about commercial videos.  Lets stick to the photography 

I was referring to your Wedding Photos Package.


----------



## Arch (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > OP: this may sound harsh, but you asked for opinions. I know your main question is how to make more money, so i will answer that question in relation to the evidence i have seen about your skill level.
> ...




Ok you may well just be trolling here, so I will take what you said with a light hearted outlook.

But first. no I am not wrong.. it is my opinion, therefore it is not wrong. Not only that but I have more knowledge of starting a business, photography and weddings than you realise, you would be wise to take note of my (and others here) words, rather than just having 'beef' with everything that is said like a average youngster does.

You seem smart, and you are confident those are good things, you will need them.

To answer what you said here, think about the bigger picture.
If a girl says can you shoot my portrait outside today in 'your style', more than likely you would be able to do it yes?
That is where you argument works, because you have control over the way the image is taken.
However this isn't what we are talking about is it?
We are talking about shooting an entire occasion in a location not of your choosing, in sometimes very difficult conditions.
Adding your Photoshop plug-in or bump in saturation which you do to your images isn't going to help you then.

If you think that is also 'wrong' then you are a VERY naive youngster, and I would have hoped for you to start being smarter than that.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Yeah, okay, on further reflection, I'm going with Aayria on this...



I'm hurt, I called troll back on page 3.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

3000 grand comes with a edited cd of all your pictures.
Other things I offer in packages are bridals, engagements, and thankyou/invitation cards.


Aayria, since the beginning of this thread you have been of topic saying this and that about what you think is right and wrong. 

I asked you what else I can charge for at a wedding.

You don't get that no one asked you or anyone else if I what I charge is to expensive, good, if I'm a pro, or any of the other bs you and lot of other people brought up.

I asked what else can I charge for a wedding. I was attacked because I said I liked money. People made entirely to many judgements and ended up determining I was going to fail because I charge high prices.

None of that was even asked.

If my attitude is not liked, then run away from this thread. I don't like snakes, I leave them alone. 

From the beginning one of you girls were question my intent of even taking photos. Just please stay on topic.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> 3000 grand comes with a edited cd of all your pictures.
> Other things I offer in packages are bridals, engagements, and thankyou/invitation cards.



Dude you need a detailed package like this:
Wedding Photography Packages and prices by photographer Mike McElhatton, Digital Arts Photo, Lewiston, ID Clarkston, WA Moscow, Pullman, Orofino, Kamiah, Spokane, Coeur d Alene, Post Falls, Pomeroy - pictures, portraits, albums.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwedding.mgm-photography.com%2Fmgm_packages_2010.pdf&ei=v6YjTM7gLsu1nAeUsvDADw&usg=AFQjCNEf6Vqr1spPXYyUF5KV-2TBFDnFeQ&sig2=kfdujsXepzXzvkG_39GpIg


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Arch said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > Arch said:
> ...



Clever, but I'm ahead of you, I have something similar to that being said in my contract. I also have indoor photos in my portfolio.

You are implying that I can not keep up in low light situation or situations that are not my own.

I work for the paper. every day for the last month I have went to locations I have no idea about and have done a great job with keeping my style.

I know you want to call me out and get me to submit and say i'm not up to par for taking a wedding, but the truth is I practice every day. I am smart enough to know what I need to practice for.

Also, I go to the wedding practices and I'm going to practice.

Everyone always wants the bad guy to lose, but that doesn't always happen

So are essentially saying that since this is not my enviroment, and that it is fast paced I want be able to keep my style and flashes and all that want help me and I'm going to fail and my career as a photographer is not going to work until i've been at this five years.

Starting a business is not rocket science is it tough, yes, but I have a positive attitude with hard work to reinforce it. But I do understand what you mean, most people who have been taking photos for three months are not ready. Practice makes perfect, you just have to do alot of it.

I have two shooters too. NOt that that is the kicker to get you to say yeah these dudes got it.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you sure your images will fit on a CD, maybe you meant a DVD?
But either way, $3000 for just a CD is way over priced. Also as someone else mentioned, work on a contract and get insurance. Good luck!


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Everyone always wants the bad guy to lose, but that doesn't always happen




   What on earth???


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

ifi said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > 3000 grand comes with a edited cd of all your pictures.
> ...




That is legit. I'm working right now on learning code from w3 schools and lynda.com. Once I learn it Ill have my site up

I'm working on a site right now for night life. I'm going to go take pictures and then hand them a card where they will view my site. Clubs or promoters pay you to come out and then the traffic that you bring to your site helps you make money from advertising.

There are a couple in cities in my state and I'm going to bring it to my town.  it's stuff like this is why i'm confident i'm not going to fail, in my home town I have a huge market I can capitalize on, due to everyone where I'm at has the same style, it's good, but it's that same old style. Not that mine is spectacular but it's different.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for letting me know my work is overpriced, that helps me alot with my main question. 

wait, hold on here, did I mean to ask how I can make less money from each of my clients


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, okay, on further reflection, I'm going with Aayria on this...
> ...


 
I'm indecisive - what can I say?


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

let me ask another question

If you guys had people gladly saying yes to three grand or more and you felt you could deliver what was in your portfolio, would you guys say well let me do it for 1000.

If people say they will pay it, and if we're talking about art, I'm not sure you can say its over priced. thats up to the client. I thik home run baseballs are over priced but I'm not the decider, the buyer is

This is how the market works guys


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

Dang it 

Guys, lets pay some attention to other threads as well.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Another question is

are any of you wedding photographers? Can you direct me to some of your art and what you asked for it?


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

ifi said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > 3000 grand comes with a edited cd of all your pictures.
> ...


 OMG, I'd forget half of that.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 24, 2010)

6 pages in, and several suggestions not to feed the troll, why am I jumping in on this thread...
Well, since you have been told about your attitude several times, I won't bother with that.  I won't bother to suggest to you that treating people with respect and maybe a little kindness would get you much more advice than calling them names.  I don't know how your wedding pictures will turn out and I won't even guess whether they will be great, bad, or somewhere in-between.  I will say that by selling a cd of all of the images is going to make it VERY hard for you to sell other products.  There is a thread in the General Shop Talk section going on about this very thing (not to mention a number of other threads on the same topic).  If your customers have all of the images, they will think "what do we need that guy for?"  and they will go to walmart and make their own mugs and things.  Your job is to show them that you have quality products and things they can't get on their own.  Can you design an album for them?  Can you do a custom framed photo?  Look at some of the major printers (I think someone else suggested this too but I'm too lazy to scroll back through and see who that was, sorry) and see what they have and determine what you think will really wow people.  Some places have things like metal prints, canvas prints, photo jewelry, etc. etc.  The fact that you are confident in your work is great.  Just consider that approaching people with a better attitude will ultimately help YOU.  There are a lot of intelligent, skilled, successful photographers on this forum and you would be wise to be treat them well if you want to get more advice and assistance.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 24, 2010)

Catalog of Products & Services | Digital Prints, Proofing, Photofinishing, Press Printed Books & Cards ? Bay Photo Lab

Products

Kimbra Studios | Custom Photo Jewelery


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Just opened my email to this... of course it could be fake, but it isn't

I love the pictures of the Mannings.....wondering if you can make us look that good....~ha......anywho....how do I sch'd with ya and what are the prices.
Thanks.

ohh myy gahh! i absolutely love yalls picutres! they are so different and unique! ) i was just wondering how much yall charge?

hey guys... 
justin and i are coming in town next weekend and i was wondering how much it would be for yall to do a couple pics for me. i really dont want like a full session or anything.. just enough to get one or two good images to use on my website. i dont really even need high res files or prints... just rights to use a web ready image. so.. what ya think? would yall do something like that?
thanks,
melissa

when you say maybe I should slow down or I'm going to fail. Think.... how many people emailed me today saying they want my service. I ony say that because you guys talk about being pro and all that jazz. I'm no pro but I get as many clients as one.

It's about being clever and finding out what is going to sell. It's way more than what gear and what is a right photo. It's finding out what people want. Not the correct vignett or bokeh.

If you've just started out, approach photography as a business and make good business decisions and you'll succeed. Don't let people tell you it takes years. Have a good contract.

I'm done, for now, I might be attracted by something interesting later.

hate away


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, for one thing I can see how you can get away with your atrocious grammar. 

Dude, seeing what you've done, I could do the same stuff with $700 worth of gear. The difference is that I would never, in good conscience, charge people any kind of real money for it. Why? Because YOU'RE NOT THAT GOOD.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

What would y'all charge for pictures of me and chad? My parent's anniversary is coming up and they would love that. I would really just have to talk chad into it.

Then this


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

It sounds as though you are more concerned about what everybody else thinks of you and your work than you are with actually improving and being self critical.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

Doesn't change the fact that you're not that good.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Scott Skydiving 8/15/09 - a set on Flickr

how much is this worth?


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

troll       us


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

ben what it does say is

there is a group of people out there and enough to allow me to live a decent life off of a hobby.

Thats saying alot, alot more than you saying it isn't that good, because when it comes down to, it is good enough because people want me enough to pay it and when it comes down to it how can you decide if its to much. well people want pay it. if the price is worth it than people will pay it.

Now ben, how long have you been shooting and do you have people lined up book you. If not, I can understand you lack confidence in your art. Also, if you tried to put that price figure on your work the public would laugh like these members on here are laughing at me.

THe good thing is the public isn't laughing at me and there booking me. Got to love photoshop


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Scott Skydiving 8/15/09 - a set on Flickr
> 
> how much is this worth?



Absolutely nothing. I was photographing my cousin doing a make-a-wish skydive.

He's dying of cancer you raging c*ock bag. You'd probably charge his father $1000 because it gets you closer to your D700. Instead I did it for the chance to see the enjoyment on his father and mother's face.

I never said I was good. I just said you're an greedy *sshole.



> ben what it does say is



English, motherf*ucker, do you speak it?


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread needs some kind of award for utter ridiculousness.

If all you want is praise and money thrown at you and your photography more power to you.

 If you want to improve and learn from the experience of others,  you might like to stop covering your eyes and ears shouting "na na na neener neener I'm not listening!"


----------



## vtf (Jun 24, 2010)

you've been given suggestions and completely ignored them in order to argue, you've been asked to show pictures and it took others to post some. This is a troll thread and should be stopped if not locked.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 24, 2010)

vtf said:


> you've been given suggestions and completely ignored them in order to argue, you've been asked to show pictures and it took others to post some. This is a troll thread and should be stopped if not locked.


 

What he said ^


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

You have to pick your customers. I choose rich people.

polo shot for rich people. A polo hat is over priced. It is the same as a walmart hat but marketed to the rich. this is what I do. it works. 

People hate me, but when I go to the bank I laugh at those people. One day I will get to retire early.

dollar store markets to the cheap. Thats cool too, but I would rather market to the rich. the USA is a free world and your capable of doing anything you want. I advise you to think outside the box and you will do better.


If I thought like you guys, My pockets would be less full. I'm trying to travel, it's hard to do that will pockets that are not full.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

Go watch There Will Be Blood. You will be Daniel Plainview if you do, in fact, retire early.


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> You have to pick your customers. I choose rich people.



Congratulations, you just answered your own question. Apparently you are not choosing rich enough people. To make more money, you need to pick richer people. Or just drop the rich people, go with the wealthy ones.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js7RzcdDcMs[/ame]


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> Go watch There Will Be Blood. You will be Daniel Plainview if you do, in fact, retire early.



thank you.

I will give you some solid advice.. You pictures need alot of work. They are lifeless. 

You should get photoshop cs4, dont get cs5 yet, because there are not alot of tutorials.

Go to lynda.com and watch everything chris orgwig made a video on. My photos may suck, but least you would be able to make some change off of them. 

You could use the change to help a charity.

I know there are some people on the board who like my art I've hard them say it looks like a mag or I like the colors. If you want to learn how to do this go lynda.com chris orgwig videos are legit.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

video is good.

Want to say thanks to all the people that rode this thread out with me... it's been fun.

I've learned my art is overpriced.

I'm going to fail.

My grammar is I don't remember the word, but it's bad

I hope all you guys have had a blast. I would like to take this time and say I'm sorry that i have been successful and I have weddings lined up and am being paid what a "pro" charges. I wish this was not the case and that things could be different, but god forbid people like my art and want to pay good money for it. 

Any way guys thanks for the chat. I have wasted my time today but i did enjoy it.


----------



## rusty9 (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> video is good.
> 
> Want to say thanks to all the people that rode this thread out with me... it's been fun.
> 
> ...


:er:

ass


----------



## gsgary (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> video is good.
> 
> Want to say thanks to all the people that rode this thread out with me... it's been fun.
> 
> ...




You can't be that busy if you are on here all this time


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, Seth, you've created almost the perfect storm!!! One of the things Big Twinkie posted a few days ago has really stuck in my mind, and it was this, to paraphrase, "People are used to seeing craptastic photos on Facebook, on myspace, and other places. Because of all the bad photos people are used to seeing everywhere, people are really enthused whenever you take even a moderate amount of care with photos these days."

So, I think that explains the $3,000 price tag you're able to command. If your prices are higher than the other guys, you must be "better" than the other guys. That is pretty much the way most people will evaluate photographers. The market today is filled with bottom-feeders working off of Craigslist and Facebook and super market bulletin boards and word of mouth referrals. MY neice is young and is getting married this August...her "photographer" is a 30-something woman who has a Facebook studio page,and she charges $900 for a basic wedding package, and she is an absolutely ATROCIOUS shooter. Totally,totally fracking AWFUL GARBAGE, shot after shot. And yet, my niece was happy with the awful engagement photos this young professional shooter charged her for.

Anyway, in today's market, almost anybody can charge money for photography services. Most people today are unable to differentiate between a GWAC or MWAC and a trained professional photographer. Despite the fact that you yourself were asking , "What is a F stop?" [SIC] just yesterday, I'm not surprised that you can charge $3k for a package in today's wedding market. Good luck! I've enjoyed reading your perfect storm thread! Keep on studying, and learning your f/stops and other basic terminology.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/207695-what-f-stop.html


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Just goes to show, that you don't need to know the measurements of fstops to be able to make the same money as a pro.

We're talking about people, if your intelligent you know people are not intelligent. Then you find the art the want and make it.

Also derrel, you present yourself as a "Pro" you seem to act like you know it all on every post. WHich is not bad, you may.

I would like to see some of your photos man. Can you post a link. I want to see what this pro photography is suppose to look like. Also can you let us know how  much you charge for you weddings.


I think it has more to do than with people seeing a high price and falling for it. People say my style is like the magazine. Not that I think it is but the customer says it. I think if you have a style people like, they will put doe out for it. 

I have no idea what pro photography looks like, but I know what I want a photo to look like and the people are buying it. So it's win win for me.

But derrel post a link to some "Pro" photography. YOu know alot about equipment, but I want to see your art. I have never seen it.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

If you could just pic any price like you guys are saying, everyone would be doing it.

The fact is you can not. If people quit paying three grand I have to go down, Thats why people settle on their prices.

If everyone says yes, your prices are to low, if everyone says no your prices or to high. I have a finance degree so I learn all about economics. It seems alot of you guys do not have a basic understanding for economics. I know this is photography but economics applies to every business.

The market levels out. The market decides what happens. So if I'm over pricing, people will quit paying. And people pick me because my style not my price.

If ben long hair was charging three grand, no one would buy it. We can't just say because you have a high price people think it's legit and buy it. 

Some people like my photos. I know that sucks to think, but it's not the price of my art they like, its the art.

I'm an artist. some people hate it, some people buy it. 

If it makes you feel better to say it's because the price is high and they are being fooled, then i guess that'll work


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2010)

Read my sig file Seth. I do not present myself as a "Pro". I just happen to have learned a thing or two about photography since I became interested in it in 1973, which would be about 15 years before you were born back in 1988. I have around 3,000 photos on-line.The last wedding I shot as the primary shooter was in 1990, when you were two years old. The first wedding I shot as a primary was 1977. I charged $550 for weddings in the mid-1980's, which was more money then than it might seem like these days.

I do see your "Style". My links are in my profile Seth. I think you really need to learn more about what "a F stop is" before claiming you really know your chit. Seriously. I would never trust you in challenging lighting, like dappled sunlighting or strong backlighting or side-lighting, because frankly, I do not think you have the technical chops to even figure out how to calculate the needed amount of flash fill-in. After all, you're been shooting photos for three whole months...

If you can get $3,000 in today's market, that's cool. But your three months' worth of "experience" doesn't really carry much weight with me. Asking "what is a F stop?" and then within a day or two proclaiming that you are a qualified, skilled shooter....does not inspire confidence within me, but then again, I have different criteria for evaluating photographers than the typical Facebook-Myspace-Craigslist client who texts her booking request.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> If you could just pic any price like you guys are saying, everyone would be doing it.
> 
> The fact is you can not. If people quit paying three grand I have to go down, Thats why people settle on their prices.
> 
> ...



How old are you? 12?

You do know, don't you, that wedding photographers are not considered 'pros' by most true professional photographers. 

I'd like to see whether you could photograph silverware, appliances, or any kind of product. That takes both experience and talent, not to mention lots of experience and training. 

I bet you are fine with people mugging in front of the camera, tilting the camera at a crazy angle, anything _*but *_what requires sensitivity, patience, skill, and timing. How about the mother's tears during the ceremony?

I don't think you have a clue about _anything_, 'Seth'.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Derrel, no doubt there are things I can not do.

I'm smart enough to plan the wedding around me. If they do not want to do that I'm fine with that and I go to the next client.

People who pay three grand for pictures want them to be perfect so if you tell them You want to move where something is going down, then they will listen to you. they trust you.

So if there is difficult back lighting, I would move them to a place where there is not difficult back lighting.

Lighting is not difficult as people make it out to be. Don't get me wrong it can get advance. But you don't have to go advance at a wedding, you and I know there are different ways of doing things and I am going to choose the easiest way. 

I have set down with the wedding people I'm doing in a month and went over how things are going to go. The people I have booked have all been wonderful with me. They have given me freedom. 

If there is a lighting situation I can not handle, I don't mess with that wedding. Makes sense doesn't it?

I can handle light, I've shot in low light places almost everyday since i got my job with the news paper. 

I understand if someone is scared of hiring a three month photographer. They see my portfolio and they choose me over people who have been in the area for some time. 

It comes down to style. who cares if you can work with crazy light if your style isn't wanted.


----------



## ottor (Jun 24, 2010)

Just had a thought while reading thru this thread.... I'd like to see a new "Smilie" icon ....... Something like.... _a bucket of Sh+t, full of itself_.. 

Any 'smilie' artists out there??


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 24, 2010)

I wasn't going to post again but I can't resist. 

You keep saying "newspaper, newspaper, newspaper." Has it never occurred to you that the vast majority of newspaper photos (with the exceptions like the Boston Globe's Big Picture) are of myspace level quality?

Also, wait until you meet a bride that's a bigger diva than you. 

What happens when an immovable objects encounters an unstoppable force? Fireworks.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

What if the roof on the church collapses in the sun is directly in your lens and you can't get it out.

What if your camera breaks and your back up one has coffee spilled on it.

There are alot of what ifs. I know how to work my camera and my flashes good enough to do a wedding. You may believe you may not. 

But all this talk of photography being rocket science is non sense. It is one of the easiest ways to make money I have seen. No offense to you guys who are photographers. But if you use your time correct, not like we're all doing here you can prepare yourself for alot of situations.

If you are not bright, photography can be a huge challenge, but if you take it step by step and have the right tutorials, you can learn alot quick.

There are many phtography sites that are really legit with learning material.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a thought while reading thru this thread.... I'd like to see a new "Smilie" icon ....... Something like.... _a bucket of Sh+t, full of itself_..
> ...




   You can shoot weddings.. That's not the issue.

  In fact, posters have flat out said YES you can shoot weddings.

   The issue is that you think you can do no wrong, you only care what people who love your work have to say, and you want to squeeze them dry for every penny you can get out of them


----------



## white (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> The issue is that you think you can do no wrong, you only care what people who love your work have to say, and you want to squeeze them dry for every penny you can get out of them


Who cares. If people are willing to spend 3k on a guy with average chops, then that is what he is worth to them.

OP is a money-hungry scumbag, but it is also the client's responsibility to do their homework in order to avoid douchebags like him.

You guys that frequently ***** about people undercutting the market should at least be happy he isn't doing that.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 24, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> What if the roof on the church collapses in the sun is directly in your lens and you can't get it out.
> 
> What if your camera breaks and your back up one has coffee spilled on it.
> 
> ...



To enlighten you, "doing weddings" is not any sort of _photographic _achievement. On the contrary.......


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 24, 2010)

ottor said:


> Just had a thought while reading thru this thread.... I'd like to see a new "Smilie" icon ....... Something like.... _a bucket of Sh+t, full of itself_..
> 
> Any 'smilie' artists out there??


 

Are you trying to imply that he's full of sh*t?  Oh, you're just saying that because of all of his client e-mails that he quoted have the same markedly bad grammar and sound like 13-year-olds.  I'm certain those are the rich people he is talking about, and clearly not him making things up.

I tried to be nice.  I tried to help and answer your original question, the one that you say everyone is ignoring.  Here we are, you don't take any help anyone gives you and instead want to fight and fight and fight.  I really hope that you are as successful as you say.  I wish you the best of luck with your career.  I'm mostly just stumped why someone with all of the answers is coming here to ask questions.  You know everything, you already have clients begging for you.  Go make money and quit wasting your time convincing us that you are a business wizard.  If you're that good, have at it.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Aayria said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > ottor said:
> ...



God I love your imput. Your anylitical skills are like no other. You have the ability to take a little information about someone and know what they are capable and know exactly how they think.

trust me I know I can do wrong. Every shoot I learn something. I am trying to squeeze every penny out of the wedding. People blow money on weddings like no other. If I can get enough change out of these first seven I might be able to get by for alittle bit when my business fails, like alot of you guys are claiming.

There is nothing wrong with seeing what you can offer. Rich people like buying things. I want to have alot of things for people to buy. I want to be a millionaire. it takes alot of money to do that, So any way I can get more is needed. 

And I feel my art is worth what I charge. I go along with what the market says. If the markets say lower, your price I listen. I don't listen to people on forums who run a blog and now think they can tell people what to charge.

If you guys had advice about what I could charge for or services I would not be arguing. 

From the very beginning we one of you girls have said something about I'm in it for the wrong motives and that just isn't correct. I'm in it for the money but also because I like shooting.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

white said:


> Aayria said:
> 
> 
> > The issue is that you think you can do no wrong, you only care what people who love your work have to say, and you want to squeeze them dry for every penny you can get out of them
> ...



haha I'm money hungry scumbag, because I wan to offer more services and the market allows me charge this.

What i am is intelligent enough to know what I can charge in a market and have done a good job.

I would say thirty percent of people ignore me when I write back to them the price. I'm fine with that.

Learn some economy


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 24, 2010)

Rrr3319 said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a thought while reading thru this thread.... I'd like to see a new "Smilie" icon ....... Something like.... _a bucket of Sh+t, full of itself_..
> ...




Listen, I'm a business wizard!

I may have missed how you helped. what was your advice? I did take notice to some of the guys posting legit post

I could be making all of this up, no doubt. You do not have to believe me. My grammar is better when I'm talking to clients. Also, My clients grammar is horrible.

You know grammar has nothing to do with business. YOu don't need to be a wizard. Just know the basics, as I'm sure it's probably all you know.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 24, 2010)

sigh...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 24, 2010)

How about being a wedding planner and maybe getting some Limos, you could plan it, drive it, shoot it


----------

